
Show HN: Would appreciate your feedback on something I'm working on. - akinatada
Hi I&#x27;m Akina from Japan and we develop new SNS named bajji(badge).<p>bajji will visualize reliable relationships.
You can connect only with person actually you&#x27;ve met by using our app.
And only those who met in person with you can give your assessment to you.By using blockchain, data could be fair to anyone. It keeps service reliability.<p>1,000 users in Japan and we are trying to expand this service to worldwide as a next step.
bajji will solve digital rights on social web.
Could you feedback about service for me?<p>Here is my invite URL. If you register from this URL, you and I will get some points only use in this service after authorization... 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bajji.life&#x2F;en&#x2F;invite&#x2F;9WvB-lLkd5M
※web-app(PWA), smartphone only<p>Thank you.<p>Akina
======
zrkrlc
Hi Akina. Sounds like an interesting project, but my concern is that your
title sounds rather demanding. In general, length until the request
substitutes for politeness in English so I think better alternatives would be
"Would appreciate your feedback on something I'm working on." or "Would like
feedback on a project of mine." The word "want" is also rather forceful for
someone who is soliciting other people's help. Just cultural tips.

I know we encourage a culture of straightforwardness on this site, but in my
experience even people who say they want succinctness still get offended
and/or take the wrong meaning away from direct statements.

~~~
akinatada
Hi zrkrlc, thank you for your very helpful advice. I learned a lot and I
revised the title at once.

------
znpy
Hi Akina.

I tried opening [https://bajji.life/en](https://bajji.life/en) but the website
doesn't describe what your app does.

I am not inclined to run random apps just to see what they're supposed to do
and due to this, it would be even harder to convince other people to do the
same.

I advice to add a webpage describing what bajji does, along with screenshots.

------
adictator
Hello Akina - When I access bajji.life, I can only read "Welcome to Bajji".
But I cannot read anything else because it is in Japanese only. Is there a
translation or alternative English site available?

